# Tutorialfrage



## sLaM (26. Juli 2002)

Konnte den Protokoll-Pinsel nicht benutzen, weil es
für das Protokollobjekt keine entsprechenden
Kanal gibt.

diese fehlermeldung erhalte ich bei diesem Tutorial http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/photoshop/kabel01.htm bei schritt 2. (Kontur füllen)

tHx


----------



## Jan Seifert (26. Juli 2002)

der "Protokoll-Pinsel" kommt nicht EIN mal in dem
tutorial vor, und so wie das tutorial erklärt
ist, sollte selbst jeder idiot hinbekommen.
bla bla bla, du machst mich ganz verrückt AAAHHHHH

mach ein neuen kanal, dann mit dem pfad
werkzeug ein pfad zeichnen,
einfach beim pinsel ein 35px brush wählen
und beim pfad rechtemaustaste und konturen füllen,
makieren, weichzeichner, makirung auf einer normalen ebene 
füllen, effekt rauf und fertig
was ist dadran so schwer?


----------



## sLaM (26. Juli 2002)

sorry das ich nerv  bin kein idot!  nur wenn ich den die kontur füllen will kommt diese meldung! aber lesen kann ich ja aber ich brauch hilfe bei dem problem!


----------



## Mythos007 (26. Juli 2002)

Ich glaube so manch einer benötigt hier mal nen
kleinen Schluck aus der *Cup_Of_Joy* 

@ sLaM Schilder mir bitte noch einmal ganz genau wo
Dein Problem liegt ... ich versuche dann so schnell
wie möglich zu helfen ... bis dann dann M.


----------



## sLaM (27. Juli 2002)

ich erstelle einen neuen kanal dann erzeuge ich mit dem pfadwerkzeug die linie. danach nehme ich die einstellungen beim pinselwerkzeug vor und gehe wieder auf das pfadwerkzeug nun rechtsklick kontur füllen -> pinselwerkzeug auswählen und ok klicken.

dann erhalte ich diese fehlermeldung:

Konnte den Protokoll-Pinsel nicht benutzen, weil es 
für das Protokollobjekt keine entsprechenden 
Kanal gibt. 


p.s ich bedanke mich für die nette hilfe von euch lieben liebenden!

shiver  
Kaprolactam  
dgh.demon  
Fluke  

DANKE FÜR DIE BEWERTUNGEN :> 
(warum auch immer? )


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Juli 2002)

Vermulich nuitzt Du das falsche Werkzeug, denn es gibt das:

· Pinselwerkzeug

und den 

· Protokollpinsel

Der Protokollpinsel dient einer anderen Funktion :

Zitat Adobe



> Mit dem Protokoll-Pinsel können Sie eine Kopie eines Zustandes oder Schnappschusses in das aktuelle Bildfenster malen. Dieses Werkzeug erstellt eine Kopie des Bildes und malt dann damit.



Nutze das Pinselwerkzeug, siehe auch Bildanhang.


----------



## sLaM (28. Juli 2002)

ich glaube die werkzeuge kann ich noch unterscheiden!!!!!!!


----------



## foxx21 (28. Juli 2002)

ich glaub der verarscht uns ! :-(


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juli 2002)

@foxx21 Wer verpopot wenn ? 

Also ich hoffwentlich nicht, weil mein Threafd war nur eine Vermutung, wo der Fehler liegen könnte und eigentlich bei der Fehlermeldung auch müsste!


----------



## foxx21 (28. Juli 2002)

nicht doch du lieber Webcutdirektor

sondern SLAM *G*

verstehst, 

für diese irrtümlichkeiten gibts ne bewertung von mir für dich,


-greez

[edit]
achso hab dich ja schon bewertet *G*

sry

[/edit]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juli 2002)

hehe, dachte schon, weil hatte mich gestern in der besten Absicht extra hingesetzu6t und das ganze ( Tutorial / Situation ) mal durchgespielt und steh auch zu meiner aussage...

...naja, mal schauen wie dieser Treahd ausgeht und wio das problem liegt, wenn wir es denn überhaupt mal erfahren..

upps, hatte dich noch garnicht bewertet - *sofort nachgeholt hat* !!


----------



## Kaprolactam (28. Juli 2002)

Tja, ich zweifle nicht daran, daß unser lieber Schlamm die Werkzeuge *unterscheiden* kann... aber ob er weiß welches man wann benutzt, das ist für mich doch eher fraglich.

/Kapro


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juli 2002)

Also, um in diesem Beitrag zu einem Konsens zu kommen, habe ich den Schritt 2 nochmal mit dem richtrigem und dem "falschen" Werkzeug erprobt und in einem Screenshot zusammengefasst, sollte es also bei irgendjemanden bis zu Schritt zwei unter Einsatz des richtigem Werkzeugs ( Pinselwerkzeug , nicht Protokollpinsel ) niocht funktionieren, wüprde ich sagen: 

· üben !!!!! 
· :RTFM:
· 
· Photoshop neu installieren 
· DAU  :#

Ich habe es jetzt auf fünf verschiedenen Rechnern ausprobiert und überall hat es funktioniert.


----------



## Kaprolactam (28. Juli 2002)

Ich würde noch sagen:






(copyright by Fluke)


----------



## sLaM (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Also, um in diesem Beitrag zu einem Konsens zu kommen, habe ich den Schritt 2 nochmal mit dem richtrigem und dem "falschen" Werkzeug erprobt und in einem Screenshot zusammengefasst, sollte es also bei irgendjemanden bis zu Schritt zwei unter Einsatz des richtigem Werkzeugs ( Pinselwerkzeug , nicht Protokollpinsel ) niocht funktionieren, wüprde ich sagen:
> 
> · üben !!!!!
> ...



DANKE!!!!!! Du hast mir die Augen geöffnet!!!! es geht!!!! danke!! vielen dank!!!!


nachtrag: ... shit ich bekomm die ******e trotzdem nicht hin! (kabel, ketten, indsutriestyle) aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrhhhhhhh ... wäre jemand so freundlich sich mal mit mir im icq oder mirc zu verabreden und mir zu helfen? ... so mentor mäßig? ... wäre cool! *kinderaugen*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juli 2002)

...wo ist den nun das nächste Problem? Weil eigentlich ist dieses Tutorial ziemlich leicht und auch sehr genau, also:

Nenne mal den Punkt ( des Tuts ) an dem Du nicht weiterkommst...

So mit ICQ und so halte ich nämlich nicht viel, weil so'n Mentor ist teuer *lacht'*, kenne das, arbeite im Bereich EDV Schulungen, die Preise sind heftig *sfg*

Also, nenne einfach mal wo Du nicht weiterkommst und dann schauen mir mal..


----------



## sLaM (28. Juli 2002)

mhh ok! also ich muss bestimmte sachen lernen!

http://www.neofrog.com/tutorials.html (Metal & Wires)

dies möchte ich alles lernen! eine kette habe ich schon erstellt aber aus buchstaben also das O ... ich stell sie hier mal aus!

schonmal danke für deine nette hilfe und alle anderen die sich hier beteiligen!!!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juli 2002)

Öhm, erstmal ne Einstiegsfrage, hast Du die Basiswissen Tutorials (Basics) mal durchgearbeitet?

Oder z.B. die Grundlagen Tuts auf der folgenden Seite:

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/tutorials/iface/iface01.php

oder alternativ / zusätzlich:

http://www.eyesondesign.net/pshop/tuts.htm


...frage, weil diese Tutorials erklären sich eigentrlich alles von alleien, wenn Du also Probleme jhast, istz die genaue Angabe des Tuts und der Schritt notwendig an dem Du Fragen hast.
Oder geht es eher um die Übersetzung der Tuts?

Also, Tut raussuchen, anfangen und erst wenn Du nicht weiterkommst dann kannste genau ne FRage stellen, weil mit der Angabe:



> mhh ok! also ich muss bestimmte sachen lernen!
> 
> http://www.neofrog.com/tutorials.html (Metal & Wires)



kann ich und bestimmt auch die anderen nicht viel anfangen!


----------



## sLaM (28. Juli 2002)

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/tutorials/iface/iface01.php

diese tutz sind für mich kein problem ... naja .. ich finds ******e das es so geile tutz in englisch gibt aber nichts so industrie mäßiges in deutsch!  

naja und englische tutz das ist immer so halb verstehen und halb rätzel lösen!   

naja gut ich werd mich melden wenn ich probleme hab! (ich poste nur hier rein ...)

gut danke schön!!!

nachtrag: ok und schon gibt es was! 

wie zeichne ich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug s-linien? also S (man stelle es sich quer vor)

also shift .. strg ... alt ... und halt mit der maus arbeiten aber ich bekomm vieles hin (auch ziemlich abstraktes)  außer ne gescheide s-linie)

"klingt komisch ist aber so" (löwenzahn)

mein rohr!


----------



## sLaM (29. Juli 2002)

hi leute ich habs geschaft!!! kette und zahnrad ist geschaft!
leider bekomm ich immer noch net die **** kabel hin! :[

kann mir das bitte eien erklären? ... ich bekomms einfach nicht gebacken! (was genau ... das gesamte kabel!!) *******drecksding*

hoffe es ist einer so lieb?! =)


----------



## Mythos007 (29. Juli 2002)

Übung macht den Meister überflüssig !

also - das Kabel-Tutorial ist wirklich gut
beschrieben ... und deshalb mach ich hier
nun auch dicht, damit Du nicht die ganze
Zeit zum Posting schreiben benötigst, in
dieser Zeit kannst Du locker auch das 
Kabel-Tutorial ein oder zweimal durch-
arbeiten  ... bis dann dann der gemeine
Mythos


----------



## mXa (29. Juli 2002)

... die Kabel-Tuts gibbets doch auch en masse auf deutsch...
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/tutorials/iface/kabel01.php


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Juli 2002)

das erste war auch deutsch


----------



## sLaM (29. Juli 2002)

ihr erzählt mir sachen die ich schon lägnst weiß! nun gut dann werd ich mich dumm und blöde probieren damit der ****** mal funtzt!


----------



## sLaM (29. Juli 2002)

das bringt mir nix! ich kann mit dem pfadwerkzeug einfach nicht umgehen!!! .. warum schreibt da keiner ein tut dazu! .. naja wenn ihr hier lieber diskutieren wollt über das problem dann ohne mich! ich kann halt dann keine kabel erstellen ... da hab ich halt pech gehabt!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Juli 2002)

Klopf, klopf, darf ich Dich an den von Dir selber geschriebenen und bereits ( vor diesem hier ) beantwortetem Thread:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=21038

erinnern?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Juli 2002)

Also erstmal leg Dir ein neues Dokument an:

Maße 400 Pixel * 400 Pixel

In diesem Bild richtest Du Hilflinien nach dem untenstehenden Beispiel ein:



Sollten Deine Lineale ( [STRG] + [R] ) nicht auf Pixel eingestellt sein, liegt das an den Voreinstellungen:

( [STRG]+[K] , dort [STRG]+[6] und folgende Einstelklungen vornehmen:







 ) 

Nun wählst Du das Pfadwerkzeug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nun einmal an Punkt x: 50 / y: 200 und x: 350 / y: 200jeweils einen Mausklick, also:

1. Mauszeiger bewegen auf 
· x: 50 / y: 200
· Mausklick ( und Maustaste loslassen )

2. Mauszeiger bewegen auf 
· x: 350 / y: 200
· Mausklick ( und Maustaste loslassen )

Wo Du Dich mit dem Mauszeiger befindest siehst Du an der Infopalette ( Menü: Fenster / Informationen einblenden )

Hilfe:






Die blau "markierte" Position ist relevant!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Juli 2002)

Solltest Du bis hier keinen Fehler gemadcht haben sollte das Zwischenergebnis so aussehen:






(Habe Hilflinien ausgeblendet)

Wechsel des Werkzeugs!!!!!






Wähle das unterste Werkzeug:

Punkt-Umwandeln-Wekzeug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nun klickst Du zuerst auf den linken Ankerpunkt und lässt die Maustaste nicht los (!!!)

(Ankerpunkt ist das kleine Viereck am Ende der Linie auf beiden Seiten)...

 · ziehe jetzt die Maus ( Taste links noch immer gedrückt ) senkrecht nach unten bis ans untere Bildende 
(x: 50 y: 398 oder 400)
 · Jetzt darfst Du die Maustaste loslassen


Nun klickst Du  auf den rechten Ankerpunkt und lässt die Maustaste nicht los (!!!)

 · ziehe jetzt die Maus ( Taste links noch immer gedrückt ) senkrecht nach unten bis ans untere Bildende 
(x: 350 y: 398 oder 400) 
 · Jetzt darfst Du die Maustaste loslassen

____________________________________________

Nun kannst Du die Kurven noch verändern indem Du Tangenten bewegst ( siehe Bild unten ) und so deine gewünschte Biegung einstellen.







Und wenn es geklappt hat üben, dann klappt es beim nächsten mal noch besser, wenns nicht klappt so lange üben bis es klappt!


( Anmerkung: Gibt auch einfachere und bessere Methoden zum Ergebnis zu kommen, aber dieses fand ich am besten zum erklären )


----------



## sLaM (30. Juli 2002)

also das erste hätte es nicht gebraucht! soweit ist ja alles klar!

nur das 2te ... also es klabt echt net! bekomm immer schoene kreise hin aber mit slinie ist da nix! ... kannst du das nicht mit quicktime aufnehmen? 

thx für deine mühe einem idoten das pfadwerkzeug näher zu bringen!


----------



## shiver (30. Juli 2002)

ne, also langsam reichts!!!

webcutdirektors beschreibung ist doch wirklich idiotensicher,
du solltest dir vielleicht ein gebiet suchen, wo du besser aufgehoben bist als im photoshopforum.

geh ne runde spielen oder so.


----------

